# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  How many IU's for Muscle Growth?

## Armythug

Hi Guys

Looking some views on upping my HGH from 4IU's per day as i'm trying to get more muscle. 

Stats: Age 40, 172cm Height
Before course 82-83kg
after this course now at 88-89kg.
Been using gear on/off about 4yrs now.

1. I Started taking gear 01 April 09 and then HGH 01 May 09, after week 3 noticed alot of fat gone from my stomach and abs are now seen.

2. Was using 8IU's per day! (Should have read more on here!) by the 19th May i cut that by half to 4IU's per day as the numbness of fingers/hands got too much!

3. Been on 4IU's since (5 on 2 off) still have minor numbness but not to the same extent. (2IU am/ 2IU pm)

4. Was using sus 250, deca , & TESTEX PROLONGATUM (SPAIN) 250MG/2ML, along with Slin (Only used PWO at 10iu's) 

5. I've stopped at the gear at end of june, 3 months on and taking a 2 month break before starting again. Did a PCT course at the end too.

6. Still been using the HGH & Slin since but no gear.

7. Five weeks off the gear and still my weight is about the same and i haven't really lost any definition/weight to my amazement! previous courses i ALWAYS lost 3-4kg...


*Question:* How many more HGH IU's do i need for extra muscle growth?
I intend to stay on the HGH for at least one year if not more.....


Cheers Guys...

----------


## peteroy01

Dont know what to tell u boss. Everyones a little different but if 4iu is helping keep your gains then try 5-6iu.

----------


## Armythug

*Anyone have thoughts on this?*

----------


## PT

i would say 5ius is the min. for muscle growth

----------


## RuhlFreak55

i've read in alot of places that the rule of thumb for hyperplasia is around 4ius...to start it anyway....of course it all varies from person to person.

----------


## Klimax

Stack with slin, if you're brave (obviously not for a year).

----------


## Armythug

> Stack with slin, if you're brave (obviously not for a year).


Thanks for the info guys, just upped HGH to 6iu's per day....... been using slin since i started the HGH, but ONLY PWO @ 10iu's.

----------


## astrix79

> Stack with slin,* if you're brave* (obviously not for a year).


if u hade read the hole post u see that the guy is saying that he is using slin!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wtf do you mean by brave man!!!???

reading some of ur posts here and their .and they are BS so mush,,,,sorry to say that bro
but ur posts suck hardcore.....dont make any sense.....
i dont understand ur posts.......

slin is not dangerous when used right,,,and i believe ppl do read up on slin before using it.....

----------


## Dont wanna be old

I believe 5 ui was suggested from what I have read .

I would continue with the 4 ui for a while , If you still have side effects I would back down to 3 ui . HGH takes time and you used during AAS cycle , so realistic fat loss you obtained could be the combination of other compounds . When the side effects subside , bump up 1 ui every other day , then everyday til you reach 5 ui . Your body composition or genetics may only need 4 ui for desired results . 

Good luck

----------

